# iPhone 5 anyone? Ding, ding. Round three!



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

http://saffinadesforges.wordpress.com/2011/10/05/iphone-5-anyone-ding-ding-round-three/

Are Apple losing the war?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish I could lose something as successfully and profitably as Apple......


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One less-than-stellar product reception does not lose a war.  Apple has a chance to rebound next year.

I have mixed feelings, I am an Android phone user, but I love my iPad!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

I am a complete Apple-addict, but love my Kindle!?


----------

